# How do I make my MP3's sound louder?



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Is this a sound card or headphone issue, or are there any sound filters to make them louder?

I'm on winamp 2.9 something just in case...


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Is this just on a few songs or your entire collection?

If it is just a few it is probably because of the way they were recorded in the first place. If it is all of them the problem may be in the settings of your player. There really is no standard volume level in the industry, so even store bought CDs very right out of the package.


----------



## REE1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Check out this program : http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/ Incredible and free


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Okay, the program you provided looks to have promise, but how exactly do I make things louder on it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, I use MP3Gain all the time, it's a very sweet program! Basically, you select a level for the collection, and turn the program loose, all of the MP3's are the same level when the smoke clears.

As far as making them louder, I normally end up making them a bit lower in levels, since many MP3's are clipping when played at the original volumes. However, since the whole collection is at one sound level, I just turn up the speakers.


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

Can MP3GAIN use other players such as Winamp or does it have it's own player? If so, how does it compare? I checked around Google with no answers.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you all for the recommendation of this great program. I'm still in wonder as to how it can heighten the volume like that (I know how to do the procedure, I'm just wondering how the program technically heightens the volume).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you read the references on the MP3 web page? They go into considerable detail about the lossless volume adjustment and the format of the MP3 file. Here's the page that describes in detail the technique used by MP3gain. Replay Gain

From the MP3gain FAQ: _No. MP3Gain does not decode and re-encode the mp3 to change its volume. You can change the volume as many times as you want, and the mp3 will sound just as good (or just as bad!) as it did before you started._


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bozz:_
> *Can MP3GAIN use other players such as Winamp or does it have it's own player? If so, how does it compare? I checked around Google with no answers. *


MP3gain is a utility to actually modify (normalize) the playback level of the MP3 file itself, you can then play it with any MP3 player you choose.


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

Great. Thanks!


----------

